# Scales and Fangs Leigh On Sea



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Just though I would report in  

Went to Scales and Fangs today whooo! 

Is a lovely shop, Very clean and good prices!! Also the most amazing baby CB Royals I have ever seen!! ( But dont have the one with the gold line on its face ITS MINE! ) 

Rob and his wife both lovely people very helpful also got to meet good old DarkDan himself (what an ugly git he is!! :lol2 

Rob ordered in my frozen food for me and 3 months supply of pinkies,fluffys,small mice and rat pups was cheaper than places I had seen online plus I got to make sure they was the right size and stayed frozen!

I really think this is the start of a great bussiness! 

If your bored over the bank holiday weekend its worth a visit (but again DONT TOUCH MY ROYAL! lol) 

Thanks again all at Scales and Fangs will see you soon!!! :no1:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Nice to see a good new shop opening up.

May have to pop in the next time im down that way.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah you should dude!!! But dont touch my royal! lol


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words bec, it was a pleasure to meet you today.

What you have said means a lot to me and trish, we have worked hard to make it as nice as we can, there is still more to do but those thing will take time.

Everyone is more than :welcome1: to come along and have a look round, :idea: I might introduce an exit fee, you can come in for free but it will cost you to leave, a policy like some supermarkets, we'll refund your exit fee when you buy something :lol2:

Take care and hope to see you all soon.

Rob.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Thanks for your kind words bec, it was a pleasure to meet you today.
> 
> What you have said means a lot to me and trish, we have worked hard to make it as nice as we can, there is still more to do but those thing will take time.
> 
> ...


Ill pop down and buy one single cricket befor i leave lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

we only sell them buy the sack of 1000

(or tubs  )

But come have a look karl, we have some lovely WD's in, get Zehn a lady friend, we have on F with pinky colours. shes pretty...


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

oooh - what are the frozen rodent prices then?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

about £1000 each...Will get back soon with the real prices lol but not sure atm, cos i cant remember. Rob may know, if he comes along.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

not too far from me i'll pop down soon and have a lookie, make it a day trip


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Leo, it would be easiest for you to catch the train, if you get one southend bound at barking, we are very close to Chalkwell station. Directions are avalable on the webpage, see my signature.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey dan, how's life in the "profession?" i ain't got any kirklands yet!:lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

What you waiting for lol, and why aint you answering my e-mails, thought you wern't speaking to me..

And life is great


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

went in scales and fangs on the weekend, lovely lil shop,only went in to have a look but the live food looked in gr8 condition so i bout like 7 tubs, only usualy buy 2 at a time lol. if the water dragons r the ones that were mentioned ealier they are a gorjus lil pair, just wish i had room 4 them lol. the male bearded dragon was also tempting to buy but then i notices it was a male and so is mine  ill definatly go bk for the geckos and dragons food 

Every one go and look, keep em in business.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

my friend is going that way to look at a puppy in 2 weeks so i will see if i can tag along and have a look : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm at [email protected]


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

gdgd, tag along lol, really healthy lookin reps ans snake, i swear there was a croc lookin at me in the corner tank lol


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

casperclone said:


> gdgd, tag along lol, really healthy lookin reps ans snake, i swear there was a croc lookin at me in the corner tank lol


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

spent ages lookin in there then an eye winked


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

:lol2: paranoia can be a nasty thing dont you agree lol


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, n it was definatly something, have alook urself, its opposite the iggy


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

:lol2: like i said im not deffo going i will if i do tho


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

id say 4 anyone that can go in 2 check out the place!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

casperclone said:


> gdgd, tag along lol, really healthy lookin reps ans snake, i swear there was a croc lookin at me in the corner tank lol


That'll be the dwarf caimen then


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

i have no idea but its eye was like a crocs or a big geckos eye, had that ancient look


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats Kalli, shes lovely. about 2 and a half foot of caiman crocodile...


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Take care and hope to see you all soon.
> Rob.


Rob, we're hoping to make a trip down to see your shop on Saturday. Whats parking like nearby ?


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

i no im not roblol but i ofund it easy to park down the side road


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

hey rob, can u send me some pics of your corn snakes that you have in store if possibly and the prices. convinced my mum to let me have 1 lol. An can i have some prices of vivariums. u dont have a list on ur website 

[email protected] Thanks


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

casperclone said:


> hey rob, can u send me some pics of your corn snakes that you have in store if possibly and the prices. convinced my mum to let me have 1 lol. An can i have some prices of vivariums. u dont have a list on ur website
> 
> [email protected] Thanks


Go have a look for yourself! It's a nice shop with good prices

You can park in the road out front or down a side road.


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

ive already been in there, looks really clean and nicly cared for. i cant get down there 4 a couple of month. am wokin and got college to much, thats y i wanna no prices coz i saw some baby corns but i didnt no wat 1s


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

casperclone said:


> ive already been in there, looks really clean and nicly cared for. i cant get down there 4 a couple of month. am wokin and got college to much, thats y i wanna no prices coz i saw some baby corns but i didnt no wat 1s


Fair do's:smile:


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

it is a really nice shop tho


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Indeed it is!:no1:


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

do u live close by then fangio, oh and sorry but i had to put jungle corn. im abit hyper


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

casperclone said:


> do u live close by then fangio, oh and sorry but i had to put jungle corn. im abit hyper


Tiptree, Colchester way

Yourself?


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

so not all that close lol, i live a 5/10min drive away


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

bumpy


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont understand why its being bumped lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> i dont understand why its being bumped lol


Bump:grin1:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

SiUK said:


> Bump:grin1:


dont you start!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

coz if its bumped people will wanna no wat scales and fangs r, look at their website, check it out and buy bits to give em business, make em a profit so the dont have a chance of closin down 
good advertising, so bump bump bump away


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

casperclone said:


> ive already been in there, looks really clean and nicly cared for. i cant get down there 4 a couple of month. am wokin and got college to much, thats y i wanna no prices coz i saw some baby corns but i didnt no wat 1s


The vivs are as follows, 2ft £54.99 - 3ft £74.99 - 4ft £89.99 we have a black viv that was made from end of line wood, just means it's a different effect (it is wood grain ) and is up for £65.99

Guys, thanks for all the comments, sorry I haven't replied sooner, I haven't had time to check in recently but a big thank you to casperclone for the bumps and your kind words.

Hope to see you all soon.

Rob

Oh yeah, parking is fine, there are bays out front and plenty of side roads near by.


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

I'd Like to thank Scales & Fangs too, for the royal, she is doing very well in her new home and she seems healthy.

Thanks
Mason


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

ill be buyin about 3 new vivs after christmas for my dragon, geckos and a future corn snake, all from scales and fangs they are very polite, and bump lol this will staty at the top


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

bump ^^


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, we visited Scales and Fangs today, and all the compliments in this thread are deserved. Nice, well set up shop, with great livestock, clearly run by people who care more about the animals than the money making.

And the young "shop owner in training" who gave us a great welcome, and confidently chatted about reptiles, other nearby shops, and generally did a great job of serving us, was a credit to his (very busy at the time) dad behind the counter.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im in chelmsford so ill have to have a look some time 



just seen on the website, got 07 anery corn in so ill definetly have a look soon


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Dirteewrongen said:


> oooh - what are the frozen rodent prices then?


Mouse​Pinkie​£0.35​Mouse​Fuzzy​£0.45​Mouse​Small​£0.55​Mouse​Medium​£0.65​Mouse​Large​£0.85​​Rat​Pup​£0.60​Rat​Weaner​£0.80​Rat​Small​£1.00​Rat​Med​£1.75​Rat​Large​£2.00​Rat​Jumbo​£2.25​​Chick​each​£0.07​Chick​50 bulk​£3.50​​


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

every1 come down and have a look


----------

